# Indirect smoking



## rkpayto (Jul 3, 2005)

how long do u smoke a pork butt(shoulder) in an indirect smoker and what temp do u try and maintain?

thanx bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2005)

Bob:

Welcome to Discuss Cooking!
The smoker temp. should be in the 225-250 F range.  You should smoke until the internal temperature of the butt reaches 200 F.


----------



## Raine (Jul 3, 2005)

And if you keep the temp constant, they will probably take 8-10 hours.


----------

